

Reminder: Get away from your keyboard and call your mother. Today is Mothers Day - pepsi_can

Was planning on working all day today. I lost track of what day it was. Instead I'm going to call my mother and make dinner for my wife.
======
tokenadult
It is not Mother's Day in all countries of the English-speaking world, but it
is Mother's Day in both countries (one English-speaking, one not) where I have
lived for extended periods. A family dinner is cooking as I type this. My
mother and my wife are invited to eat the dinner, without having to do any of
the preparation. My young daughter is planning to make a special minimal-
cooking treat for the two mothers with whom we celebrate today.

The Wikipedia article has information about the dates of Mother's Day in
various countries.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother%27s_Day>

